# Radisson Suites Beach Resort, Marco Island



## theo (Aug 12, 2008)

I have an opportunity to make a (private, no exchange company involved) week-for-week trade (1BR for 1BR, exact same winter week) into this facility. Not only can I find no reviews, I can't even find a photo of this facility anyhwhere. It's not listed at all in current (or any previous) RCI directory either. I know it's located at 600 S. Collier Blvd., is on the beach, and I know there are about 270 total units there. I know nothing else.

Can anyone provide me with any first hand, direct knowledge, opinion, insight or observation of *any* kind about this particular facility? I'd be genuinely grateful. Hearsay and / or uninformed speculation, however, would not be particularly helpful or useful to me. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve (Aug 12, 2008)

I believe that this hotel has been closed and partially demolished as it is the site of the new Marriott Crystal Shores timeshare resort which is currently under construction.  I would not accept this exchange at this time. 

Steve


----------



## theo (Aug 12, 2008)

*Thanks!*



Steve said:


> I believe that this hotel has been closed and partially demolished as it is the site of the new Marriott Crystal Shores timeshare resort which is currently under construction.  I would not except this exchange at this time.
> 
> Steve



Well now, *THAT'S* certainly a reply I never expected! Thank you!

The individual with whom I would have made this "exchange" has reportedly been to the facility only once --- and not within the past few years. I'm of the distinct impression that he somehow has no idea of these events (although how that could possibly be is something of a mystery to me --- one into which I will now certainly inquire further). Thanks again.

Looks like I'll be using my own week after all, as I have no interest in exchaging my perfectly good unit / week for one which is either a pile of demolition rubble and / or a building under construction.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 12, 2008)

Steve is correct, other than except is spelled ACCEPT.  The Radisson is LONG GONE!!!


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 13, 2008)

Seriously though - was the Radisson even a time share resort?  I thought it was just a suites hotel.  I was wondering what was going on when Theo mentioned a trade into the Radisson, like somebody was trying to pull a fast one on him.


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 13, 2008)

It was a timeshare approx. 20 YEARS AGO and then went to a hotel.  It WAS purchased by M & will be a timeshare again.  We went to a bridge tournament there for years.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 13, 2008)

The Marriott Crystal Shores must be one fancy place.  I see real estate transactions in the paper for $35,000 to $100,000 for a unit week, while the other resorts here are selling for $3500 to $10,000.


----------



## theo (Aug 13, 2008)

*Radisson Rubble Resort; a mystery so far, but maybe not for long...*



Sea Six said:


> I was wondering what was going on when Theo mentioned a trade into the Radisson, like somebody was trying to pull a fast one on him.




Someone would have to get up *very* early in the morning, each and *every* morning, to ever even hope to succeed in "pulling a fast one" on 'ol Theo, I can assure you.....

That said, I will be following up with the fellow (who I met face to face when this "trade" idea was first casually broached just a few weeks ago). By his own admission, he had only been to his facility once, for only one day. He cited a specific fixed week of ownership and a specific annual maintenance fee amount, so I'm now wondering if he somehow just plain identifed the wrong resort. I know that I was stone cold sober at the time of the conversation --- I'm not entirely sure if he was....

My curiousity now piqued, I certainly intend to inquire further and get to the bottom of this. No papers were signed, no money changed hands; it was just conversation --- no harm, no foul. Still, I'm intrigued that someone might possibly believe (...or claim) that they own a week in a structure that was actually demolished two years ago....


----------



## applegirl (Aug 13, 2008)

I stayed at this resort in 2001 for a week at New Year's.  It was a great location, nice resort and all.  But yes, it's the site of Marriott's latest property. Sounds like this other guy was trying to pull a fast one on theo.



Janna


----------



## Pit (Aug 13, 2008)

theo said:


> I can't even find a photo of this facility anyhwhere.



I was at the Radisson on Marco a few months ago. Here's your photo ...

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii63/tugpit/MarriotVCMarco.jpg


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 13, 2008)

That's the place all right!  Ain't what it used to be, but will be better than ever some day.
This is what it looked like BEFORE hte demolition


----------



## BevL (Aug 14, 2008)

Wasn't it pretty much next door to the Charter Club?


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 14, 2008)

YES!  Right next door - we would trade in for the bridge.


----------



## Sea Six (Aug 14, 2008)

That is the Charter Club on the right edge of the pictures.


----------

